# 2012 lifelike



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

:WALTHERS HAVE LISTED THE NEW CARS SAME AS LAST YEAR THE 88/48/24/5 WITH NEW PAINT JOBS HOPEFULLY NEW BODYS AND THEY ARE SELLING THE NOMADS IN SINGLE CARS THATS THE GOOD NEWS :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*Lifelike New cars*



ho3taz said:


> :WALTHERS HAVE LISTED THE NEW CARS SAME AS LAST YEAR THE 88/48/24/5 WITH NEW PAINT JOBS HOPEFULLY NEW BODYS AND THEY ARE SELLING THE NOMADS IN SINGLE CARS THATS THE GOOD NEWS :woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


Do you have the link to the new cars , the one I have still has the old pictures . 

Thanks, 
Don66GTO


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

The new pics are not up yet but will be soon im sure


----------



## Don66GTO (Sep 14, 2011)

*Lifelike New cars*



ho3taz said:


> The new pics are not up yet but will be soon im sure


Thanks , could you post that link to to that list ?

Don

Thanks , I found that list .


----------



## docsho (Nov 13, 2004)

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=433&category=Roadracing&split=30


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*lifelike cars*

the new lifelike cars dont come out til later this summer like in sept.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Are the life like cars decent? Do they hold up well for a kid and are they easily repaired with a good amount of cheap parts? Do they make anything but the Nascar bodies? Their Nomad paint schemes do not appeal to me.


I prefer to drive HP-7 Tyco chassis now. I was a 440-X2 die hard but as I've aged I prefer the slide of the Hp-7 and the fact you can see the car. Do any of their cars handle like the Hp-7?


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Do any of their cars handle like the Hp-7?


 Not at all, Lifelike cars are glued to the track. You get a little less magnetic attraction with the older M chassis, but nothing like an HP-7.

And another round of the 5/24/48/88? After about 6 years, I may finally decide I've had enough of those.

Note to Walthers - try something different. That well is dry.

Joe


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Grandcheapskate said:


> Not at all, Lifelike cars are glued to the track. You get a little less magnetic attraction with the older M chassis, but nothing like an HP-7.
> 
> And another round of the 5/24/48/88? After about 6 years, I may finally decide I've had enough of those.
> 
> ...


 
No kidding! You'd think they would give us 'dinger's Charger or something. :freak:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

How about some new wheels at least. I hate those things!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

At least they are putting the spoilers back on these. But yeah, more Hendrick fodder is almost unnecessary at this point. I'd actually prefer to see them do some Nationwide cars, especially BK's Dodge. It seems like the licensing would be less onerous for the Nationwide cars.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I see that we can race when we go camping also.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/433-9097


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I'd hook up a cordless drill. LOL


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I bet LL could do some killer ALMS cars. Wish they would.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Just received the Walthers catalog. This time there are NO pages devoted to slot cars.

Joe


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Not good.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

If Walthers would do an 1/8 for slots what they have done for model railroads we would some nice offerings.

An aside: Maybe phasing out the LifeLike track in lieu of Tomy/AW would go a ways in making the hobby grow for them.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I think the last couple of monthly issues have not had slots......

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------

